# Plow for quad



## single shot (Nov 18, 2004)

I am getting ready to purchase a plow hook up for my 2001 Honda Rubicon and need some advise. I need to know what is a good brand and do I get the electric motor lift system or get a full winch hook up?


----------



## petersen.mark (Jan 2, 2010)

do you doany trail riding or mud bogging? If so i would get a winch. the electric lift and a winch are about the same price i purchased a winch for my grizzly. Cycle country is a good popular plow. if your using it for personnel use get the 48 inch blade if your using it commercial get the bigger 54 inch blade


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

I have a Cycle Country 60 inch blade on my 450 Grizzly and have been using it 3 years without one single problem........

Yes get the winch......as you can use it without the blade on...far more versatile..... I have a 3000 lb Superwinch which I use for the blade then pulling logs and trucks and anything else I can think of.....:lol::lol:


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Get the Winch!! A 4x4 utility quad without a winch in incomplete!
As for Plows;
Cycle Country, Warn, and Moose all make affordable plows that work well. You'll need a winch, blade, and a mount made for your specific machine. Skip the hand lift plows....winch is far more user friendly and gives you far more control.


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

I also have the 60" cycle country. I use it on my 500 can-am with no problems. I have pushed 12"-18" the length of our road which is about 3/4 mile without any problems at all.

I would recommend the wench as well.


----------



## USMarine2001 (Feb 23, 2010)

Go with a winch. I would get a blade that is at least 50"


----------



## Mr. Brownstone (Jul 15, 2008)

Get a winch. Both Warn and Moose make a front mount plow which makes putting on and taking off MUCH easier than a mid mount plow. I think the Moose has a better mount but Warn has a better plow. You dont loose any ground clearance with the Moose mount and can leave it on all year long. You dont really lose any ground clearance with the Warn mount but it does hang down lower than what I like. The Warn plow is MUCH heavier duty than the Moose plow. The Moose setup will be about $150 more than the Warn. I have a 60" Warn and really like it.

Good Luck!


----------



## MUDDY4LIFE (Apr 13, 2001)

I have the Cycle Country 60 inch ''Lite Force'' plow that I bought back in 2003.

Its been on my 2003 650cc Rincon, my 2005 700cc King Quad, and than my 2006 800cc Outlander Max.

No trouble out of it and I'll never go back to the 48 inch plow after having this larger one.

I operate it with my 4000lb Warn winch.


----------



## williewater99 (Sep 8, 2000)

single shot said:


> I am getting ready to purchase a plow hook up for my 2001 Honda Rubicon and need some advise. I need to know what is a good brand and do I get the electric motor lift system or get a full winch hook up?


:coolgleam I believe you can get a Tusk plow, from Rocky Mountain ATV, for your Rubicon. The kit, with mounting plate, forks, and blade is very reasonable. Mounting is pretty simple (there's a YouTube video about the process). I've got a 50" Tusk unit on my Arctic Cat 400. I replaced the stock wear edge with 3/4" x 4" UHMW so it's a little easier on my new driveway. There's several good plow units out there. Good luck with your choice.


----------



## catman04 (Jan 20, 2009)

Nice looking set up you have there williewater99!


----------



## hmdomn (Sep 22, 2008)

williewater99 said:


> :coolgleam I believe you can get a Tusk plow, from Rocky Mountain ATV, for your Rubicon. The kit, with mounting plate, forks, and blade is very reasonable. Mounting is pretty simple (there's a YouTube video about the process). I've got a 50" Tusk unit on my Arctic Cat 400. I replaced the stock wear edge with 3/4" x 4" UHMW so it's a little easier on my new driveway. There's several good plow units out there. Good luck with your choice.


Nice looking setup.....what is UHMW--Is that just decking board/composite material? Looks like a great idea, how does it hold up/seems like it would wear out fairly quick scraping on concrete?


----------



## williewater99 (Sep 8, 2000)

:coolgleam Thanks, guy's. I made the front light bar out of a $17 halogen unit from O'Reilly's, and some scrap wood. I tied it together with metal strapping (Total cost: $25). I also made the rear strobe setup. It's a strobe, from O'Reilly's, mounted on threaded pipe and baseplates with pipe nipples (Total cost: about $30). The salt/seed spreader is a refurbished Moutrie unit from their website. Refurbished is cheaper than new, with a new warranty. They're not on the website, all the time, so you have to keep checking. They're not the best salter/spreader, but I'm not doing "pro" work, anyway. I added a spare battery, on the back rack, to power the strobe and the spreader. The shovels are held by a double Fin Grip (don't remember if they're from Moose or some other accessory company). The UHMW (Ultra High Molecular Weight) bar is a polyethylene. It's supposed to be stronger, by weight, than steel, and has a much higher friction coefficient, so it's like it's always waxed. It's very tough. It's supposed to be easier on drives, walks, and brick pavers. It's VERY difficult to glue it to anything, so it must be "mechanically" connected (nut's, bolts, screws, etc.), but can be cut and shaped with regular woodworking tools. It's pretty pricey. I paid about $45 for a 5 ft. length of 3/4'' x 4" (I only needed 50" but the minimum purchase was 5 ft.), but a replacement steel blade from Tusk is about $25, and it's too narrow to flip when one side gets worn down. The 4" UHMW is large enough to flip and use the other edge. I bought my UHMW bar from U.S. Plastics http://www.usplastic.com/catalog/item.aspx?itemid=23217&clickid=redirect and you can use the smaller stuff for ice shanty and sled runners. I hope this helps.


----------

